# 1 male, Halifax, New Brunswick, CAN



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Country: Canada
State/Region: New Brunswick
City/Town: Halifax
Number of rats: 1
Gender: male
Age(s): 6 months
Name(s): unknown
Colours: PEW
Neutered: unknown
Reason for rehoming: unknown
Temperament: very friendly and sociable
Medical problems: Unknown
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: this is not my rat, however i can get a train going from halifax to saint john, fredericton or moncton
Other: this is not my rat, i found his add on kijiji.ca http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Rat-and-Cage-W0QQAdIdZ34951696 he also comes with his cage and accessories. will have to use the link to contact the owner if interested. 








Preferred donation: unknown


----------

